# Wobble Wobble



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I finally got video! Hope the link works LOL


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice job, Chi-Chi! No fear! Keep posting the videos!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Great job Chi-Chi!! :smile2:


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Super job, Chi Chi and Mom! I love these Havs doing dog sports!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Chi-Chi!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

:cheer2::cheer2: Great job Chi-Chi and mom!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yahoo Mom and Chi Chi. I think Mom got the exercise on that one. I have never seen a wobble board before, is it a new piece of equipment for agility or just a piece they use for confidence building?


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Yahoo Mom and Chi Chi. I think Mom got the exercise on that one. I have never seen a wobble board before, is it a new piece of equipment for agility or just a piece they use for confidence building?


I believe it is used to get them used to something moving underneath them, pre-teeter. Could be wrong though...


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

What a good doggie!


----------

